# Apple gewinnt Gerichtsprozess! samsung zu Milliardenstrafe verurteilt!



## Hollerbach (25. August 2012)

Im bisher größten Patentstreit wurde samsung jetzt zu einer Strafe von 1,05 Milliarden Dollar verurteilt.

Das Gericht sah es als erwiesen an, dass die von Apple vorgelegten Anklagepunkte so rechtens sind und die von samsung wurden für nichtig erklärt.

Da dies als Präzedenzfall weltweit dienen dürfte, wird es spannend zu sehen sein, in welchen Lädern der Import von samsung-Geräten künftig wohl verboten wird.

â€¢ Apple gewinnt im US-Rechtsstreit gegen Samsung â€“ GIGA

Kommentar: Sehr schön dass hier mal endlich Gerechtigkeit siegen konnte, und samsung für ihre kriminellen, dreisten und nebenbei auch qualitativ schlechten Plagiaten und Patentverstöße rechtskräftig verurteilt wurde.

Mal ganz nebenbei wurde die Firma erneut zur schlechtesten Firma  überhaut, was die Arbeitsbedingungen angeht, gewählt, während  Apple-Auftragsfertiger Foxconn erst letzt für die Verbesserungen wieder  gelobt wurde.

Ich hoffe es öffnet einigen samsung-Interessierten mal langsam die Augen, was diese unsympatische, kriminelle Firma da überhaupt für einen Mist abzieht.


----------



## Abductee (25. August 2012)

Hollerbach schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es öffnet einigen samsung-Interessierten mal langsam die Augen, was diese unsympatische, kriminelle Firma da überhaupt für einen Mist abzieht.


 
Das kann nicht dein Ernst sein. Ohne Samsung (HTC, etc..) hätte es nie so einen guten Wettbewerb in der Branche gegeben.
Der Konsument wird für das Urteil bluten müssen. Teurere Smartphones oder zerrissene/zerklüftete Designs das man ja keine Patente verletzt.


Noch ein Link:
Patentstreit: Samsung verstößt gegen Apples Patente - Golem.de


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2012)

Ohne Samsung hätte Apple nichts  wtf eh


----------



## danomat (25. August 2012)

Sogar ich als apple heini finde dieses urteil lachhaft. 
Bald werden leute angeklagt weil sie jemanden ähnlich aussehen


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der Konsument wird für das Urteil bluten müssen. Teurere Smartphones oder zerrissene/zerklüftete Designs das man ja keine Patente verletzt.


Nein, da ein anderes Design kein Problem ist, wie man beim Nexus und S3 sieht und außerdem werden Smartphones teilweise sogar billiger, weil HTC z.B. anders nicht mit Samsung und Apple mithalten kann. 

@TE
Das mit der schlechtesten Firma hätte ich gerne verlinkt, da ich nur die Wertung kenne, wo sie den dritten Platz belegt haben. 
Die Foxconnarbeiter beschweren sich dafür schon, weil die Arbeitsbedingungen "verbessert" wurden und werden wohl zum Teil abwandern, aber das gehört hier nicht her. 

@Topic
Schade, dass die Strafzahlung so niedrig ist, aber der Kuchen ist sowieso noch nicht gegessen, da Samsung in Berufung gehen wird. 
Für's Erste freue ich mich aber über das Urteil, da man mit Kopien und Patentverletzungen die Innovation bremst.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. August 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Strafzahlung so niedrig ist, aber der Kuchen ist sowieso noch nicht gegessen, da Samsung in Berufung gehen wird.
> Für's Erste freue ich mich aber über das Urteil, da man mit Kopien und Patentverletzungen die Innovation bremst.



Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Hideout (25. August 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Für's Erste freue ich mich aber über das Urteil, da man mit Kopien und Patentverletzungen die Innovation bremst.


 Kopien ja, Patentverletzungen nein. Da einige Patente einfach lächerlich sind und selbst meistens woanders geklaut (kopiert) wurden und dann einfach mal patentiert worden sind. Für mich hat Samsung erst so wirklich einige Innovationen hervorgebracht und vorangetrieben, Apple hingegen mit seiner Macht nur Schindluder getrieben.

Dennoch freue ich mich das Samsung mal etwas wachgerüttelt wurde, sodass sie sich jetzt mal auf sich und ihre Produkte konzentrieren können anstatt zu schauen was der Apfel da treibt.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. August 2012)

Hideout schrieb:


> Für mich hat Samsung erst so wirklich einige Innovationen hervorgebracht und vorangetrieben



Und welche Innovationen sollen das sein?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. August 2012)

Erstens finde ich es total bekloppt, das Apple mit dieser Klage durchgekommen ist, zweitens ist Samsung mittlerweile zu recht einer der besten Smartphone-Hersteller und drittens sollte sich mal der Threadersteller etwas mehr Objektivität aneignen. Eigentlich liest man soviel Plunder bei CoD-Kommentaren, was dort sogar noch EHER gerechtfertigt ist, aber Samsung als kriminell zu bezeichnen und dann Apple zu loben, welche sich jedes Detail zusammengeklaut haben und dann einfach patentiert haben, grenzt wirklich an... (Hier darf stehen was jeder denken mag!)


----------



## Xion4 (25. August 2012)

Hollerbach schrieb:


> Im bisher größten Patentstreit wurde samsung jetzt zu einer Strafe von 1,05 Milliarden Dollar verurteilt.
> 
> Das Gericht sah es als erwiesen an, dass die von Apple vorgelegten Anklagepunkte so rechtens sind und die von samsung wurden für nichtig erklärt.
> 
> ...



Ohne diese "kriminelle Firma" wie du sie sehr sachlich bezeichnest, würdest du, ich vermute mal ganz stark aufgrund deiner sehr objektiv sachlich neutralen und erwachsenen Ausdrucksweise, kein iPhone in Händen halten. Somit könntest du dich nicht damit profilieren und daran hochziehen 

Immer schön die Kirche im Dorf lassen, dieser Patente-Mist ist der größte Kindergarten überhaupt, zumindest in der Form wie es rund um die Firma Apple in den letzten Jahren abgezogen wird. Dieses ewige hin und herverklagen von allen Beteligten ist einfach nur unnütz.

Man stelle sich das im Autobau vor, dann würde es bis heute nur Sicherheitsgurte bei Mercedes geben, oder womöglich nur Autos die eben von Mercedes gebaut werden.

Und anstatt hier einen auf Propaganda-Sprecher zu machen, einfach mal das Gehirn einschalten und die Folgen von solchen Urteilen mal überdenken. Sei es einbrechende Märkte, Menschen die Ihre Arbeitsplätze verlieren, weltweit, ausbleibender Wettkampf was dann eben auch zur Verlangsamung der Entwicklung solcher Geräte führt, von steigenden Preisen wollen wir da garnicht anfangen. Und das ist nur ein Bruchteil offensichtlicher Folgen eines solchen Urteils.

Aber hey, du hast ja dein iPhone 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Schade,  dass die Strafzahlung so niedrig ist, aber der Kuchen ist sowieso noch  nicht gegessen, da Samsung in Berufung gehen wird.
> Für's Erste freue ich mich aber über das Urteil, da man mit Kopien und Patentverletzungen die Innovation bremst.



Generell hast du recht, Patente sind wichtig, und sie sollen auch geschützt werden, es gibt aber eben auch solche, die eigentlich keine sind.  ("wipe to unlock" nur mal als Beispiel)

Dennoch sehe ich das mit der Innovation ein wenig anders, denn eben wenn man sich alles sichert, und das tun die Kollegen von Apple ja, nimmt man auch die Möglichkeit etas voranzutreiben. Der offene Wettkampf wie er ja immer mal zeitweise stattfindet, sorgt eben dafür, dass es immer mehr Features gibt. (Siehe wie oben schon mal erwähnt die Kfz-Branche, dann würde es bis heute nur ein Auto geben, und das wäre mit Sicherheit nicht so wie es heute ist, denn warum soll man Geld investieren, wenn man es so oder so verkauft)

Natürlich hast du mit deiner Argumentation schon recht, jedoch würde der Fortschritt recht lange dauern.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist es einfach nur ein riesiger Kindergarten, geistiges Gut schützen schön und gut, aber darum geht es schon lange nicht mehr, und wer das glaubt ist ziemlich naiv. Es geht ums Geld, nicht das Geld was man durch die Klage bekommt, sondern einzig und allein das Geld was man auf dem Weg zum Monopol verdienen kann  (drastisch gesagt) Naja, und durch diese Art von PR gibt es halt genügend Apple-Jünger die ihr Gerät zum Profilieren haben, die sich dann bestätigt fühlen und eben sagen können "nur meins ist Original und das beste". Siehe Threadersteller. 

Die anderen vernünftigen Apple-User brauchen diese PR nicht, die wissen was sie an ihren Geräten haben, die müssen nicht überzeugt oder bei der Stange gehalten werden, und denen ist egal wenn von 10 Freunden aufeinmal 5 ein Samsung Galaxy S3 haben. Denn sie wissen, sie haben genau das was sie wollen und die Meinung von anderen ist Ihnen egal.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. August 2012)

Manche machen leider immer den Fehler, Dinge aus der KFZ Branche als Vergleich heran zu ziehen, die einfach notwendig sind, um ein Auto verkaufen zu können. 
Solche Dinge gibt es natürlich auch bei Smartphones und wenn sie benötigt werden, um überhaupt eines zu verkaufen, werden sie als FRAND Patente deklariert. 

Das Slide to Unlock Patent wurde Apple sowieso aberkannt, weil es früher schon verwendet wurde und weil das Patent zu allgemein formuliert war. 
Auch gewisse andere Patente müssten nicht unbedingt geschützt werden, aber da Apple sie nunmal hat, haben andere halt Pech gehabt und dabei handelt es sich eben nicht um essentiell wichtige Patente, sondern um ein paar nette Gimmicks. 

Samsung hat es eben mit dem Kopieren übertrieben und auch wenn es ein Firmenmotto von ihnen ist, zu kopieren und dann zu verbessern, war es eben zu viel, dass sie neben dem Design auch noch die Icons, die Verpackung, die Stecker, die Bedienung und die Vermarktung bei Apple kopiert haben, weswegen ich das Urteil auch für richtig halte.


----------



## Abductee (25. August 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nein, da ein anderes Design kein Problem ist, wie man beim Nexus und S3 sieht und außerdem werden Smartphones teilweise sogar billiger, weil HTC z.B. anders nicht mit Samsung und Apple mithalten kann.


 
Ich meine nicht nur das Design, auch die ganzen Softwarepatente.
Der Doppelklick zum vergrößern, oder das markieren von Telefonnummern, etc..
Solche selbstverständlichen Dinge die man von einem Smartphone/Tablet erwartet.
Vieles lässt sich einfach nicht umgehen, das wird dann komplett weggelassen.
Ich seh da düstere Zeiten auf uns zu kommen.


----------



## iceman2501 (25. August 2012)

bin ja mal auf den bevorstehenden prozess google gegen apple gespannt, jetzt wo google soviele patente von motorola hat. da wird sich denke ich mal auch viel tun und wahrscheinlich bekommt apple dann auch mal einen vor den bug gestoßen.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (25. August 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Samsung hat es eben mit dem Kopieren übertrieben und auch wenn es ein Firmenmotto von ihnen ist, zu kopieren und dann zu verbessern, war es eben zu viel, dass sie neben dem Design auch noch die Icons, die Verpackung, die Stecker, die Bedienung und die Vermarktung bei Apple kopiert haben, weswegen ich das Urteil auch für richtig halte.



Wo habe ich einen solchen Store mit einem solchen Ambiente nur schon mal gesehen.

Samsung store Sydney | video

Wenn man sich die Logos wegdenkt, dann könnte man meinen, man sieht ein Apfel-Geschäft.


----------



## Xion4 (25. August 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Manche machen leider immer den Fehler, Dinge aus der KFZ Branche als Vergleich heran zu ziehen, die einfach notwendig sind, um ein Auto verkaufen zu können.
> Solche Dinge gibt es natürlich auch bei Smartphones und wenn sie benötigt werden, um überhaupt eines zu verkaufen, werden sie als FRAND Patente deklariert.
> 
> Das Slide to Unlock Patent wurde Apple sowieso aberkannt, weil es früher schon verwendet wurde und weil das Patent zu allgemein formuliert war.
> ...



Nein es ist kein Fehler. Im Gegenteil, etliche dieser Patente im KFZ-Bau gab es vorher nicht und Auto wurden trotzdem verkauft. Wenn dir die Sicherheitssysteme nicht gut genug als Beispiel sind, oder zu weit weg, dann schau dir doch die Multifunktionszentralen in Fahrzeugen an, die sich auch alle immer mehr annähern, sei es seitens Eingabe, sei es Positionierung Display, Aktivierung, was auch immer.

Generell ist es richtig, kopieren ist Mist, aber diese ganze Klagen sind mehr PR als wirklich sinnvoll, und sind bestimmt nicht zum Schutz von geistigem Eigentum gedacht.

Und glaubt man nicht, dass Apple das nicht auch macht. Ich will Apple auch nicht schlecht reden, ich halte viele Stücke auf die Firma, dennoch ist es naiv zu glauben, dass es eben nur um die Patente geht und das ein "Saubermann-Laden" ist.


----------



## Betschi (25. August 2012)

Ich finde das Urteil schlecht, da Innovationen und Patente etc. dadurch ausgebremst werden


----------



## Cook2211 (25. August 2012)

Betschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Urteil schlecht, da Innovationen und Patente etc. dadurch ausgebremst werden



Eigentlich ist es umgekehrt. Wenn Konzernen (allgemein gesprochen) das Kopieren durch Gerichtsurteile untersagt wird, dann ist das der Innovation sogar dienlich, denn dann müssen sie ja eigene Lösungen entwickeln.

Übertrieben gesagt:
Was wäre dir lieber? Am Markt hundert Kopien eines Produktes, oder 100 verschiedene Produkte mit eigenen, innovativen Lösungen?


----------



## Betschi (25. August 2012)

Mir wäre lieber, wenn sinnvolle Patente geschützt werden. Der Mobilmarkt ist der einzige, in dem es leider nicht funkioniert (bzw. ich kenne keinen anderen).


----------



## Cook2211 (25. August 2012)

Na ja, über Sinn und Unsinn von gewissen Patenten lässt sich streiten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. August 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht nur das Design, auch die ganzen Softwarepatente.
> Der Doppelklick zum vergrößern, oder das markieren von Telefonnummern, etc..
> Solche selbstverständlichen Dinge die man von einem Smartphone/Tablet erwartet.
> Vieles lässt sich einfach nicht umgehen, das wird dann komplett weggelassen.
> Ich seh da düstere Zeiten auf uns zu kommen.


Dann muss man halt Lizenzgebühren zahlen, so wie es in anderen Branchen auch üblich ist. MS zahlt mittlerweile für die Nutzung der Designpatente von Apple, also geht es auch außergerichtlich, wenn man will. 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich einen solchen Store mit einem solchen Ambiente nur schon mal gesehen.
> 
> Samsung store Sydney | video
> 
> Wenn man sich die Logos wegdenkt, dann könnte man meinen, man sieht ein Apfel-Geschäft.


Die hatten sogar mal das AppStore Icon von Apple in einem Samsung Shop. 


Xion4 schrieb:


> Nein es ist kein Fehler. Im Gegenteil, etliche dieser Patente im KFZ-Bau gab es vorher nicht und Auto wurden trotzdem verkauft. Wenn dir die Sicherheitssysteme nicht gut genug als Beispiel sind, oder zu weit weg, dann schau dir doch die Multifunktionszentralen in Fahrzeugen an, die sich auch alle immer mehr annähern, sei es seitens Eingabe, sei es Positionierung Display, Aktivierung, was auch immer.
> 
> Generell ist es richtig, kopieren ist Mist, aber diese ganze Klagen sind mehr PR als wirklich sinnvoll, und sind bestimmt nicht zum Schutz von geistigem Eigentum gedacht.
> 
> Und glaubt man nicht, dass Apple das nicht auch macht. Ich will Apple auch nicht schlecht reden, ich halte viele Stücke auf die Firma, dennoch ist es naiv zu glauben, dass es eben nur um die Patente geht und das ein "Saubermann-Laden" ist.


Dann haben sie sich wohl über Lizenzgebühren geeinigt, aber trotzdem ist eine Branche, in der es sogar einzelne Designpatente für Karosserieteile gibt, nicht immer der passende Vergleich. 
Sogar bei Autos gab es schon Patentklagen, wenn auch nicht immer branchenspezifisch. Das war, glaube ich, LG wegen den LED Leuchten. 
Sollte Opel ein Patent auf den herausziehbaren Fahrradhalter haben, wird wohl kein anderer so etwas verbauen dürfen und wenn doch, dann nur über Lizenzgebühren. 

Allles in allem handelt es sich in der KFZ Branche meist um keine essentiellen Dinge, weswegen kaum ein Grund besteht, etwas nicht zu lizensieren. 

Dass die Patentklagen nicht nur zum Schutz des geistigen Eigentums dienen ist mir auch klar. Hier geht es um Marktanteile und Kundenbindung, also nur um Kohle. 
Das ist aber auch ein Grund für Patente, denn man patentiert sich normalerweise nur deswegen etwas, damit kein anderer etwas damit verdienen kann.

@Betschi
MS hat ein Patent darauf, wie es aussieht, wenn man eine Seite umblättert und auch in anderen Branchen gibt es sehr fragwürdige Klagen und Entscheidungen. 

Die Metro Oberfläche wird wegen dem Metro Konzern anders genannt werden, obwohl Metro auch eine Ubahn ist. 
Paula gegen Flecki, war ein "Geschmacksmuster"-Streit zwischen zwei Puddingherstellern. 
Volkswagen wollte gegen die Verwendung von "Volks" in anderen Branchen vorgehen. 
...

Das sind aber alles Dinge, die nicht sonderlich in der Öffentlichkeit breit getreten werden, weil man damit keine Klicks bekommt, was bei Apple nunmal nicht so ist.


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2012)

Hollerbach schrieb:


> Kommentar: Sehr schön dass hier mal endlich Gerechtigkeit siegen konnte, und samsung für ihre kriminellen, dreisten und nebenbei auch qualitativ schlechten Plagiaten und Patentverstöße rechtskräftig verurteilt wurde.
> 
> Mal ganz nebenbei wurde die Firma erneut zur schlechtesten Firma  überhaut, was die Arbeitsbedingungen angeht, gewählt, während  Apple-Auftragsfertiger Foxconn erst letzt für die Verbesserungen wieder  gelobt wurde.
> 
> Ich hoffe es öffnet einigen samsung-Interessierten mal langsam die Augen, was diese unsympatische, kriminelle Firma da überhaupt für einen Mist abzieht.



ich hoffe, du hast die ironie-tags nur vergessen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. August 2012)

Naja, das mit Foxconn und dass Samsung kriminell ist, stimmt aber.


----------



## Abductee (25. August 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann muss man halt Lizenzgebühren zahlen


 
Absolut, das war auch bei den Schlichtungsgesprächen am Anfang ein Thema.
Apple hatte aber so horrende Summen verlangt das es absolut unrealistisch war eine Einigung zu erzielen.

Gabs da nicht schonmal was wo ein Unternehmen gerichtlich dazu verpflichtet worden ist seine Patente zu "normalen" Lizenzpreisen anzubieten?


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. August 2012)

Ja, das war wahrscheinlich Samsung, weil sie für FRAND Patente höhere Lizenzen forderten als andere Hersteller zahlen mussten. 

Die hohen Lizenzgebühren, die Apple forderte, waren aber für die Design Patente, welche nicht für den Produktverkauf notwendig sind und genau für die zahlt MS, also ist sogar das möglich.


----------



## blackout24 (25. August 2012)

Glaube Apple arbeitet da noch einige Minderwertigkeitkeitskomplexe von der vor-iPhone Zeit auf.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. August 2012)

Wie kommst du auf sowas?
Mac und MacBook haben sie davor auch schon gut verkauft.

Vielleicht spielst du aber auch an die Pre-iPod-Zeit an.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. August 2012)

Einerseits finde ich es blöd das Apple gewonnen hat weil manche Patente einfach lächerlich sind andererseits hat Samsung bewusst Kopiert und versucht nach Apple auszusehen was einfach, egal wo, nicht geduldet werden kann.

Und der Threadersteller zeigt mit diesem Startpost sowie das er nach grad mal 3 Posts schon gesperrt ist das er nicht für eine normale Konversation geeignet ist und man eh nur .......... zu lesen bekommt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2012)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Nein es ist kein Fehler. Im Gegenteil, etliche dieser Patente im KFZ-Bau gab es vorher nicht und Auto wurden trotzdem verkauft. Wenn dir die Sicherheitssysteme nicht gut genug als Beispiel sind, oder zu weit weg, dann schau dir doch die Multifunktionszentralen in Fahrzeugen an, die sich auch alle immer mehr annähern, sei es seitens Eingabe, sei es Positionierung Display, Aktivierung, was auch immer.


In und an Autos ist alles mögliche Patentiert. Die eher Mittelständigen Zulieferer die einen Großteil dieser Patente halten sind im Moment aber in einer Art Waffenstillstand("ich verklag dich nicht wenn du mich nicht verklagst") so dass nur bei Eindeutigen Innovationen gestritten wird. Wenn etwa ein Conti Lust dazu hätte könnte er wahrscheinlich die halbe Konkurrenz vom Parkett klagen.


> Da dies als Präzedenzfall weltweit dienen dürfte, wird es spannend zu sehen sein, in welchen Lädern der Import von samsung-Geräten künftig wohl verboten wird.


Sowas wie einen "Internationale Präzedenzfall" gibt es nicht. Die Entscheidung eines amerikanischen Gerichts hat etwa in Europa keine Bedeutung. Schon weil Softwarepatente in der EU generell nicht gewährt werden und zu den Designpatenten wurde schon entscheiden.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Und der Threadersteller zeigt mit diesem Startpost sowie das er nach grad mal 3 Posts schon gesperrt ist das er nicht für eine normale Konversation geeignet ist und man eh nur .......... zu lesen bekommt.


 
Der Startpost hat gezeigt dass der Threadstarter sehr voreingenommen ist.

Ich habe dazu sowieso keine Meinung. Apple interessiert mich nicht -- würde ich nie kaufen -- und mir ist es egal ob Samsung irgendwelche Patente verletzt. Solange das Handy das ich haben will gut ist und mir gefällt kaufe ich es. Egal ob es nun Patente benutzt die eine andere Firma entwickelt hat.


----------



## Placebo (25. August 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es umgekehrt. Wenn Konzernen (allgemein gesprochen) das Kopieren durch Gerichtsurteile untersagt wird, dann ist das der Innovation sogar dienlich, denn dann müssen sie ja eigene Lösungen entwickeln.
> 
> Übertrieben gesagt:
> Was wäre dir lieber? Am Markt hundert Kopien eines Produktes, oder 100 verschiedene Produkte mit eigenen, innovativen Lösungen?


 Was wäre dir lieber? Am Markt ein (Fast-)Monopol und horrende Preise, weil 98 von 100 Herstellern nicht mehr da sind (am Markt vorbeientwickelt, innovative Firmen aufgekauft) und einer Nischenprodukte anpietet? Oder 100 Produkte, bei denen jeder seine eigenen Features und Innovationen hat, das Grundgerüst (mehr ist hier ja auch nicht) aber gleich ist?


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. August 2012)

Indirekt hast du ihm mit deiner Frage Recht gegeben und das Monopol, von dem du sprichst, hätte dann Samsung. Dafür müsstest du dir nur mal die Marktaufteilung ansehen.


----------



## DarkMo (25. August 2012)

nur mal so in die runde gefragt: WORUM gings denn bei dem rechtsstreit? xD eine geile news, wo einfach mal die kernaussage fehlt...


----------



## Dennisth (25. August 2012)

Quelle Golem.de


> Inzwischen haben sich Apples Anwälte bei den Geschworenen bedankt. _"Wir machen unsere Produkte zum Vergnügen der Nutzer und nicht, damit sie schamlos kopiert werden."_


Jo hat wohl jeder ein iPhone 5 mitbekommen was.... 



> Auch Samsungs Anwälte wandten sich an die Geschworenen: _"Das ist kein Sieg für Apple, sondern eine Niederlage für Konsumenten."_


Tja leider wahr. Ich hoffe ja, dass Google dem Apfel mal zeigt wo der Hammer hängt. 





@"Topic":
Schön das Apple kopieren und nach-patentieren bzw. bestehende Funktionen patentieren darf und dann alles verklagen darf und nicht bestraft würd. Wird mal Zeit, dass sich die Android-Hersteller geschlossen mit Google gegen Apple stellen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. August 2012)

Jaja, immer die Bestechungsvorwürfe...
Dabei arbeitet bei Samsung ein wegen Korruption verurteilter Straftäter als CEO.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> WORUM gings denn bei dem rechtsstreit? xD


 
Runde Ecken? 



			
				Welt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem verletzte Samsung mit mehreren Geräten nach Ansicht der neun Geschworenen die Patente für das Scrollen auf einem Touchscreen, das Hineinzoomen durch doppeltes Antippen sowie eine Funktion, bei der Inhalte wieder in die ursprüngliche Position zurückspringen, wenn sie über den Bildschirmrand gezogen werden.



Quelle: Schnelles US-Urteil: Samsung muss eine Milliarde Dollar an Apple zahlen - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - Webwelt & Technik - WELT ONLINE


----------



## Malkav85 (25. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> nur mal so in die runde gefragt: WORUM gings denn bei dem rechtsstreit? xD eine geile news, wo einfach mal die kernaussage fehlt...


 
Es ging darum, das sich hier ein gesperrter Nutzer mit Apple-Brille -welcher schon zig Doppelaccs hatte- wiedermal profilieren möchte. Deshalb hat diese "News" keinen Wert, da sie von vornherein subjektiv und nur auf Bashing ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. August 2012)

Dann bin ich auch fürs Schließen, damit das hier nicht noch im Krieg ausartet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. August 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Runde Ecken?
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Schnelles US-Urteil: Samsung muss eine Milliarde Dollar an Apple zahlen - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - Webwelt & Technik - WELT ONLINE


Steht doch in deinem Link, dass sie beim iPad nicht durch gekommen sind.

Edit:
Da die News sowieso auf der Main steht, kann man hier dicht machen.


----------



## Dennisth (25. August 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Jaja, immer die Bestechungsvorwürfe...
> Dabei arbeitet bei Samsung ein wegen Korruption verurteilter Straftäter als CEO.


 
Ja und weiter? Was hat der CEO von Samsung mit diesem doch sehr sonderbaren Urteil zu tun?

Wieso wohl wurde von einem amerikanischen Gericht in dem eine amerikanische Firma gegen eine koreanische klagt für die amerikanische Firma entschieden? Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass Apple da nicht etwas "gezaubert" hat oder?

Ich errinnere mich noch an die bearbeiteten Bilder des Galaxy Tab 10.1 wo fein die App-Übersicht aufgerufen wurde und aus einem 16:9 aufeinmal ein 4:3 Gerät wurde...

PS: Wo ist denn die News auf der Main?


----------



## Track11 (25. August 2012)

Es ist sehr schön anzusehen, wie die Postanzahl in Threads nahezu explodiert, nur weil jemand eine polarisierende Fußnote setzt. 

Diese ganzen Innovationen von Apple ist sind die Anstrengung des  Unternehmens, alle Anwendungen, Standards und Lizensen bei sich zu  monopolisieren. Diesem Geschäftsmodell ist in der globalen Betrachtung aller anderen Firmen erstmal nichts entgegen zu setzten, zumindest nicht rechtlich. Die moralische Sicht bleibt jedem selber überlassen. Ich sehe Apple durch deren Schnäppcheneinkäufe von Patenten aus NoNameFirmen sehr kritisch. Alle Firmen würden, wenn sie könnten, genau das selbe tun. 
Das Urteil ist eigentlich nur ein Hinweis, dass bei Samsung die internen Rechtsberater keinen guten Job gemacht haben. Andererseits muss man dazu sagen, dass die Gesetzgebung in Sachen Urheberrechtsverletzung sehr sehr sehr filigran ist und es eigentlich immer ein Spiel mit dem Feuer darstellt up to date zu sein. 

Für Samsung bedeutet die eine Millarde kein Beinbruch. Der Gewinn ist im ersten Quartal um 48% gegenüber 2011 gestiegen und die Prognosen deuten auf einen Rekordgewinn in der Höhe von fast 39 Milliarden USD hin. 

Also: Interessiert niemanden ob 1 Milliarde mehr oder weniger


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. August 2012)

@Dennisth
Klar, die gefälschten Bilder...
Das Verfahren bei dem die Geräte nicht in physischer Form vorhanden waren und die Anwälte von Samsung gepennt und aus Schande darüber nicht mal in Berufung gegangen sind. 

Dass Apple auch ein paar hundert Millionen Dollar an z.B. HTC zahlen durfte, vergisst du wohl und das mit dem CEO war nur zur Erinnerung, dass sich Samsung schon schuldig gemacht hat, während noch keine offizielle Klage diesbezüglich gegen Apple eingereicht wurde. 
Schon merkwürdig... 

PS: Die News steht auf PCGHX, also dachte ich, dass sie auch auf der Main steht.


----------



## butter_milch (25. August 2012)

Ein amerikanisches Geschworenengericht verurteil ein südkoreanisches Unternehmen dazu einem amerikanischen Konkurrenten Milliarden zu bezahlen... neutral klingt anders.

Darüber hinaus finde ich diese Patentstreitigkeiten lächerlich. Jeder Pixel wird patentiert, jede noch so lächerlich simple Code-Zeile. Man kann nicht erwarten, dass seine Idee nicht auf irgendeine Art und Weise von anderen als Vorbild genutzt wird. Ohne die Möglichkeit etwas bei anderen abzuschauen hätten wir um einiges weniger Innovation. Wenn jeder bei 0 anfangen müsste säßen wir noch am Anfang der Industriellen Revolution.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. August 2012)

Um Patente von anderen zu nutzen gibt es Lizenzgebühren und bzgl. der Neutralität habe ich vorhin schon was geschrieben.


----------



## McClaine (25. August 2012)

das lächerlichste ist in diesem thread aber der newsersteller...
danke an die Moderation für die schnelle Entsorgung.

ich finde auch das eine neutrale und unabhängige Entscheidung anders aussieht.
Solch eine Entscheidung sollte erstmal international verhandelt werden, von unabhängigen Gremien und auf neutralem Boden.
-Gerechtigkeit sieht anders aus.

Und von dem verkorksten Patentsystem brauch ich ja nix schreiben.

Auf weitere Punkte vom Te einzugehen erspare ich mir.
Aber meine Meinung: das Urteil ist aufgrund dieser Trivialpatente nicht in Ordung. Auf eine weise hat Apple natürlich Recht, auf der anderen Seite ist es ein riesen Unfug.


----------



## Isrian (25. August 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Strafzahlung so niedrig ist, aber der Kuchen ist sowieso noch nicht gegessen, da Samsung in Berufung gehen wird.
> Für's Erste freue ich mich aber über das Urteil, da man mit Kopien und Patentverletzungen die Innovation bremst.



Ich find, 1 Mrd. Dollar (1.000.000.000 US$) ist schon nen Haufen Geld.
Um dir das mal bildlich vorzustellen, 1 Mio US$ in 20ern wiegen ca 49kg. 1 Mrd US$ in 20ern wiegt dann 49 Tonnen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. August 2012)

LexIsBack schrieb:


> Bullsh't all the way


 
Gemeldet und fertig aus. Schönen Abend noch 

B2T
Beim Ami-Patentsystem halte ich das Urteil für mehr als Fragwürdig, wäre eigentlich das gleiche wenn ich jetzt ein Patent auf runde Reifen beantrage und die gesamte Automobilindustrie verklage. Hoffentlich langt Samsung jetzt bei ihren Hardwarepreisen richtig zu.


----------



## Citynomad (25. August 2012)

Easy Jungs... hat doch keinen Sinn sich über so ein Geschreibe aufzuregen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iNeedMoney (25. August 2012)

äußerst amüsant! Generell hat LexIsBack recht: Kaum jemand von Euch hat Ahnung von Patenten aber nahezu jeder denkt, dass er mit seinen "Vermutungen" absolut richtig liegt... (Bitte eigne dir aber eine angenehmere Wortwahl an, auch wenn du gerade scheinbar genervt bist, kann es auch wirklich anders gehen!)

Es macht des Weiteren den Anschein, als ob Nailgun der Einzige ist, der sich mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt hat. 
Seine Posts werden aber scheinbar komplett ignoriert, was man als eine Schande erachten sollte! 
Leute, dieser Mensch macht sich die Mühe Euch die Sachlage zu erläutern und Ihr zeigt auf diese ungerechtfertigte Art und Weise Eure Dankbarkeit? Abstoßend... einfach nur abstoßend...

@Mod: Erklär mir doch mal bitte, warum Hollerbach gesperrt wurde! Seine subjektiven Aussagen wurden im Rahmen eines "KOMMENTARS" getätigt, also völlig legitim! Von daher stehen dir zwei Alternativen offen
#1 Entsperren
#2 Liefer eine gute Begründung, hinsichtlich der Sperre, ab

@Topic: Das Urteil wurde auf amerikanischen Boden, zugunsten einer amerikanischen Firma gefällt - dieser Fakt ist vollkommen egal: denn Gerechtigkeit kommt immer dem Rechtschaffenen zu Gute. Ein Happy-End sieht zwar anders aus, aber derartiges gibt's nur im Film. Im großen und ganzen begrüße ich das Ergebnis, ein großer Streit wurde beigelegt und beide Unternehmen können sich wieder auf das wesentliche Konzentrieren: tolle Produkte kreieren!


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. August 2012)

iNeedMoney schrieb:


> @Topic: Das Urteil wurde auf amerikanischen Boden, zugunsten einer amerikanischen Firma gefällt - dieser Fakt ist vollkommen egal: denn Gerechtigkeit kommt immer dem Rechtschaffenen zu Gute.


Na bei dem Lobbysystem das die US und A pflegen würde ich sagen das es genau anders aussieht


----------



## GxGamer (25. August 2012)

Da hier wie bisher und in jedem anderen Apple-Samsung-haben-sich-lieb-Thread nur noch mehr Flames zu erwarten sind:

-Closed-


----------

